# Rat baits not legal for non contractors anymore?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes the website says it is illegal in CA now. They do allow Cholecallciferol amd bromethalin baits. I suspect they are less effective? Maybe it is easier for rats to learn to avoid them?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

It sounds to me like you can no longer buy it, but you should not have a problem with using your existing supply.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://www.wildlife.ca.gov/Living-with-Wildlife/Rodenticide
California limits use to licensed pest control but the EPA has banned it for consumers. If you look on PetMD, one of the biggest concerns is the death of many dogs. If you want to run the risk of a lawsuit for killing your neighbors' thousands of dollars dogs... You know Orange County is not Georgia. There are more and more lawsuits regarding pets. I can see them testing the dog then going house to house. ( Also look up if anticoagulants go bad over time)
http://www.ocregister.com/articles/schroeder-364781-dog-diablito.html

OC born & bred.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

> I live in Southern CA by the way.


UGH! Sorry 'bout your luck. :surprise::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

always placed my baits in proper locked containers. Dogs would need screwdrivers to access the bait.

I thought the problem was dead rats being eaten by mountain lions. Even contractors can't control where the rats die.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Problem might be edibility as well as toxicity. Many years old, dry, not appetizing to rats anymore. Anyone use those alternative baits? Don't know if they are good. Probably will buy some and give them a try


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Your bait is probably still good, especially if it has been in a sealed container.
I have used ancient bait with the same results as fresh bait.

The ban on anticoagulant bait is based on junk science, environmental hysteria, and ignorance and has had some very disturbing unintended side effects.

Some scientists found that some wild animals had some levels of brodificoum in their system so all anticoagulants have been banned.

It's hard to get an "enviromentalist" to accept that a little bit of the same compound that is regularly used in human medicine is not harmful. It is even harder to get them to understand that the methods they used to come to their conclusions may be flawed.

Rodent baits have bitrex and ipecac added to make the bait less palatable to non targets and to induce vomiting, which rats cannot do, in the case of accidental ingestion. A predator would have to consume gluttonous amounts of poisoned rats to get any significant exposure to the active ingredient.

Here's the kicker
With those anticoagulants that have been around for decades there is a known, commonly available and easy to administer antidote, that is also commonly found in pet food.
There is no known antidote for the bromethalin and the life saving treatment window is a few hours instead of several days
It also seems to have a lower LD50 than the old baits


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> The ban on anticoagulant bait is based on junk science, environmental hysteria, and ignorance and has had some very disturbing unintended side effects.


Ayuh,.... Agreed,... 'n of course, Our government don't Trust Us either,...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ocoee said:


> Your bait is probably still good, especially if it has been in a sealed container.


You're encouraging the use of a bait that's illegal for him to use in California and Federally? I didn't think that's done on this chatroom. You don't understand the area he's in & the scrutiny there is.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What is not illegal in California. They are even banning the use of Dihydrogen Monoxide. Because too many people use it too much, causing waterways to have lower levels.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Nik333 said:


> You're encouraging the use of a bait that's illegal for him to use in California and Federally? I didn't think that's done on this chatroom. You don't understand the area he's in & the scrutiny there is.


It is not a crime to use it. Too many nutcases in California, do not want to hurt vermin, along with telling people to stop eating meat.

The California Ban is just another overstepping of power by the elected idiots.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

gregzoll - I guess you missed my link above. https://www.wildlife.ca.gov/Living-with-Wildlife/Rodenticides


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is a link within that link - http://www.epa.gov/rodenticides/restrictions-rodenticide-products

Then PetMD states it is pet dogs that are being killed.

In addition, the product info says it is good for 2 & 1/2 yrs, stored.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Most people eat meat. Just go to Cattleman's restaurant for an example.

Orange County is rather wealthy & mostly Republican.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Nik333 those links mean nothing. California bans everything that they think people are not smart enough to figure out what to do with it.

Large cities like NYC, Boston, etc, have more rats then people living there.

Who cares what the EPA and California state. They do not run our lives.

There is a reason why traps are used with that kind of bait.

This topic is as bad as those who jump in and start feeding off of the Radon topics, making it sound that you are going to die from Radon, living in a building.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Nik333 I left out that your links are written by the same idiots who want to ban the killing of Bobcats, innorder to thin their numbers.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What?:vs_worry:

If you live here you are affected by the rules. Federal & State & County. Thinking it's nonsense won't help him if he is sued by a neighbor in a fancy house.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Nik333 said:


> What?:vs_worry:
> 
> If you live here you are affected by the rules. Federal & State & County. Thinking it's nonsense won't help him if he is sued by a neighbor in a fancy house.


You do realize that you can be sued these days, just giving someone a look that they do not like.

If somebody sues over the killing of rats, which was how the Black Plague was spread. They may as well jump on the first train to the loony bin.

Dogs and cats will naturally pick up anything they find. It is the owner's responsibility to make sure that they do not find dead critters.

Remember now, California has a ban on everything. Because you never know when someone needs the government to hold them by the hand and tell them to not do that.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

gregzoll - I don't want to argue. My name isn't Nikbob. You apparently didn't read all links I put up. He sounds like he can make his own decision.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I would take that off if I could, even though I don't agree. Too much Controversial Board Room.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info, sorry for getting you guys arguing.
Anyway I did end up getting new bait. It is Terad 3 Blox, the active ingredient is cholecalficerol. So far the rats have eaten a small amount of the bait from 3 blocks, I don't know if any bought it from that. I'm trying to entice them to like a bait station in the attic and hope to get them all.
I was impatient with my traps. I set and baited them all at once, a trap got moved, a rat escaped the snap and probably warned all the others. I should have left the traps unset and got them used to them first.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That's vitamin D3.

You didn't cause the argument 

It causes Vit. D3 toxicity. Fat soluble, so is stored. Causes increased calcium - kidney & heart failure.

Sounds good for larger animals if they can't get too much.


----------

